# Got a new lease!!!



## henry552 (Mar 6, 2005)

I just got my new lease in Terrell County and was wondering if anyone knew much about the area. It is around Parrott and Dawson.


----------



## Toffy (Mar 6, 2005)

*Good area*

Good area, Tell Bob Miles I said hi.


----------



## Racor (Mar 7, 2005)

I live not to far from Dawson. Good area for deer and turkey. I see a lot of deer & turkey when I travel to Lake Eufaula from home here in NW Albany.

Good mix of crops in that area. Lots of deer.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 8, 2005)

Congratulations. Is that Jimmy's club?


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Mar 8, 2005)

I also got a new lease this year, family land that has never been leased before, im very excited the owner is very nice and i think it will work out for a long time, and its in Turner county a great county for big bucks, so i share ur excitement about a new lease


----------



## duckbill (Mar 16, 2005)

HENRY,
I'm just NW of Parrot about 5 miles.  Our camp is between Weston & Preston on 41.  Make sure you hook up with Mossey Creek for all your processing.  The Redman's are great folks.


----------



## duckbill (Mar 16, 2005)

Networker said:
			
		

> Good area, Tell Bob Miles I said hi.




You mean ole "two bag Bob"?  .  The guys in my camp used to call him that because no matter what size deer you brought him, you'd get two bags back  .  I think he's strickly doing taxidermy now, I believe.


----------



## Hooks "n Arrows (Mar 22, 2005)

Bob is still processing and making some great sausage.  In fact, he just invested in a new smoker that is really something.  First order of business every year is to bring him a load of cleaned boned meat for sausage to stock up my freezer. And no, I have never been shorted.  I've been dealing with Bob and Marie for a number of years and think the world of them.  They are great people.  Saw several outstanding bucks brought to their place this past season from the area just north of Dawson.  It would certainly be worth your while to stop in for a chat, a piece of salami and a peek at some of the mounts and photos of last year's crop.   

Best of luck with the new lease!!  I'm jealous.


----------

